# WILBRAHAM PD - POLICE OFFICER F/T



## Wilbraham Police Dept

The Town of Wilbraham is accepting applications to fill the position of Police Officer. *Minimum qualifications* include a HS Diploma, valid MA driver's license, valid MA Firearms License, First Responder, AED, CPR and Defibrillator Certifications, *2 years full time (or equivalent) related work experience*; successful completion of training at an accredited Massachusetts Police Academy for full time Police Officers or accepted equivalent, required by end of probationary period of 1 year; *Preferred qualifications* include Certificate of Completion from an approved Massachusetts Police Academy (or equivalent) at the time of hire, municipal or state Police Officer work experience, military service, and additional course work in law enforcement related subjects or College Degree in Law Enforcement or Criminal Justice. Successful applicants must pass a pre-employment background check and medical and Massachusetts Physical Agility Test for Police Officers. *Examples of duties are:* patrols town neighborhoods, receives dispatch information, responds to emergencies, accidents and crime incidents, makes arrests, issues traffic citations, prepares detailed written reports, participates in judicial proceedings as witness/department representative, delivers summonses, warrants and subpoenas. *The Town offers* a probationary rate of $28.58/hr + shift diff, 4-on 2-off eight hour shift schedule, union contract, valuable benefits, excellent equipment, a professional work environment, and a new police station. *Applications accepted until Monday, October 5, 2020 at 4:30 pm.* Applications available at www.wilbraham-ma.gov *The Town is an Equal Employment Opportunity Employer, all qualified applicants are encouraged to apply.*


----------



## IamTheDude

Are you required to know how to scoop ice cream?


----------

